# do you have a quarab?



## StackofHorses (Mar 31, 2012)

I am very intrigued by the quarab breed! I would love to see pictures of your pretty ponies and I would love to hear about the ones you own!:mrgreen:


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I have one! Well a Quarter Horse Arabian cross. She is 3/4 Arab, 1/4 Quarter horse. A gorgeous buckskin and looks just like her mom! A huge blaze, a couple of small socks. She's short..13.2hh, which we theorize is because of a irresponsible vet _tech_ that declared the pregnancy lost then proceeded to give drugs that were not meant for a pregnant mare. However, she is a ball of fire. Very fast, quick learner. She easily carries a full grown man for her whole training session with no pain or discomfort (I think that comes from the Arab side). I don't have any decent recent pics of her, though her trainer posted some videos that show her movement, color, size and markings very well on youtube. Just search for his username which is horsemanoffaith. Here she is at just over a year old the day I bought her from the family that got her from the farm where she was bred.








Here she's about 4 1/2


And here's her mom a few years ago, heavily prego with Tink's half brother.




I will be getting better, new pics in August when I go visit her. Lots of them.  I might see if I can go visit her mom again too!
I love my girl. She, IMO, got the best of both worlds. Great color and power from the QH and awesome refinement and personality from the Arab. Actually, funny story, when people would visit the farm and spot her mom from across the 5 acre pasture with her head down eating grass they would ask who that bay QH was and we were always very lost...then we would realize they were speaking of Sophie so we'd call her name and her head would pop up and...they no longer thought she was a QH! Lol.
Tinkerbell is not yet registered, it's going to be a long process with a lot of phone calls (which I absolutely detest talking on the phone so will put it off as long as possible). I would like to register her as 1/2 Arab and Buckskin.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

I THINK that my fiancé's horse is a Quarab... She didn't come with papers, and the man we bought her from found her at a local auction. She is 7 this year, around 15 hands, and quite the foxy lady!!

As for her temperament, she is incredibly smart. We have to tie her with a Daisy Knot (I think that is its name..maybe it is daisy chain?), because she can untie safety release knots on her own. We also caught her wiggling her stall latch, so we quickly installed a lower latch that she couldn't reach. 

She is very quiet, and goofy. Loves to be scratched. She is also pretty levelheaded. Her gaits are very floaty and nice to ride. I loooooves her, lol!


----------



## StackofHorses (Mar 31, 2012)

Aw! Your horses are all so adorable! :mrgreen:
I would love a quarab! As both of you guys stated they are very smart :lol:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've heard people say my pony looks like a Quarab but I honestly have no idea. I just know that she must be half quarter horse....just not sure on the other half. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

@Cowgirlboots, We have the same halter!! Love it.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

My Quarab mare Missy. You can look at my barn for more of her pics. She's about 8 in these photos. I absolutely love her!! nothing she can't do


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Dixie is an arab crossed with paint...(she is a rescue, I know she is a little skinny yet.)


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is my beautiful quarab filly who will be 2yo in august this year!  she is a very fast learner, sweet natured and has great movement. She will be begin breaking in a year or so, but for now she is doing so well in her groundwork. She is half half, her mother was a pure Arabian and father a purebred quater horse. I could not be happier with her.  

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7363655864/ 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7173558446/ 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7154889006/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

My sister had a Quarab pony as her first horse. His name was Dan and he was about 14 hh (if I remember correctly). He LOVED her to pieces and would call to her when she came to visit him. He HATED everyone else though lol. He tried to buck me off once, but other than that he was a lovely boy, fully of spirit but not wild. He was the perfect first pony


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

My quarab Sombre just passed away. I got him when he was 6 and I was 8, after my first mare was put down. Although technically Penny was first, I count Sombre as my first horse. He was around 15.2/ 15.3 (his withers definitely add some height there, they were pretty huge), and the hardiest little thing I had ever met- he could climb like a mountain goat, very good with his footing and very dependable. He had very good feet too, I never had trouble with them.
He was pretty much a 50/50 mix of the two breeds, temperament/ looks-wise, in my eyes- there was nothing 'really arabian' or 'really quarter horse' about him to me, if that makes sense... 
He was ridiculously intelligent, had a _tremendous_ personality, lots of spunk, but very gentle and kind. He was the perfect teacher for me when I was little, and the perfect friend as I grew up. He loved barrels and poles, never once knocked down a barrel, ran 16-17 seconds every time. I do believe every horse has one thing they enjoy the most, and for Sombre, that was barrels. He was very fast, loved to run. He developed a calcium build up in his right front knee, you can see it in the last picture of him grazing, and was retired.
All in all, he's my perfect horse, the 'once in a lifetime' guy.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am sorry you lost him...(hugs)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a Quarab, Pippa, before I bought Sun.

She was a royal biatch, full of **** and vinegar. But I loved her and she was very talented. And gorgeous! She had some of the best conformation I've ever seen on a horse in person. Not to mention the prettiest palomino coat.

I ended up selling her because I wanted to event and she wanted to do barrels and such. She was a great jumper, she just didn't like it.

I'll see if I can dig up some pics of Miss Pip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you, Susan. I miss him a lot, it's very different without his little shenanigans around the place. But he's in a great place now, I'm sure of it- a huge pasture full of green grass where he can run around and eat at the same time, a combination of his two greatest joys. :wink:


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

this is bob, my 1/2 QH 1/2 Arab mare. timid and a little scared around people but loves the trail and will do anything for u under saddle.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is Innishfael Blessing, aka Linda Blair because on occasion she spins her head around backwards and spits pea soup. She's at the trainer's now getting saddle broke and he thinks she's wonderful. We'll see.......She's gorgeous and when she's sweet she's really sweet but she's also the only horse who has ever deliberately kicked me, reared up on the barn girl for no apparent reason, tried to jump out of the round pen (again for no apparent reason) just the other day and in general sometimes appears to be a little schizophrenic. Her daddy is a multi World Champ Pinto, so's her full brother and so far, she hasn't been able to settle down enough to take out in public. She also sunburns like crazy if she doesn't get her 50 weight sunscreen and heavy fly mask on every single day. And if she burns.....oh yeah, it's on. Jury is still out on this girl.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

My new girl is a quarab. Not sure if she's pure 50/50 or if something else snuck in there... but she's a lovely gal. I don't have her home yet (next week!!!! I can't wait!!!) but the trainer is VERY happy with her progress and personality. From what I can tell (so far) she is very smart, energetic, and a total ham when she knows somebody's looking at her.  She's 14.2 - a little on the small side (since I'm just about 6' tall), but with her personality I couldn't care less!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my boy Romeo. There are times when he is the greatest guy in the world, but then other times when his not so fun side comes out, and he is just one of the hardest guys to be around. But I love him. He is very smart, that is his problem he is too smart for his own good.
Ill have to get some better pics =)


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Old thread now, I know, but thought I'd photobomb it a bit now that I've got some good pictures of my mare! :wink:


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

The two best horses I have ever owned were Quarabs!! I grew up with mostly quarter horses and bought MY very first horse with MY MONEY when I was 16. Jasmine was a 9 yr old chestnut quarab with a flaxen mane/tail. She had the arab face and personality with the beautiful movements to boot!! I trained her to run barrels. She was an amazing first horse that taught me so much. I then wanted a second horse of my own and purchased Shine who was registered with the half arab registry, although she took on more of the quarters stocky build with a hint of the arab face. She was the first horse I had ever started on my own. Those two taught me so much about horses and I still miss them dearly and am thankful they let me be a part of their lives!


----------

